

Ask HN: Which logo do you like more? Any comments? - EGreg
http://qbix.com/logos

======
dazzawazza
Without knowing what the product is it's hard to tell. Typographically the
first seems better but it's marginal.

I can gleam that it might be something to do with communication as the Q looks
like a speech bubble but it also looks like a penguin looking down (centre
hole of the Q is it's eye).

In general I would say they look garish and amateurish.

Having said that, they are fine, get on with making the product, I'm sure
you've got more important things to cover.

------
wwortiz
Personally I think it looks blurry and has too many colours.

Maybe use the second one with the b a little bit further out from under the Q
and then make bix all the same colour.

------
firehen
How about one in-between? The 'b' is a bit too obscured in the alternate
design but I prefer it overall.

------
revorad
The first one. It's simple and easier to draw.

------
EGreg
I'm not sure if I can put the b somewhere in between the two logos, as that
would introduce an ugly white space between the Q and the b.

By the way, does the Q look like a chat bubble to you at all?

~~~
mveldthuis
It does. Could probably make it a little more clear by having the tail of the
q a bit more curved, but it's clear enough now I think.

I'm not sure I like the contrast between the fat outline on the Q and the
outline-less rest. The shadow looks a bit too pronounced to me.

Overall I like the top one best, though I'd try a few in-betweens, because I
like the idea of the bottom one, I just think that one obscures the b too
much.

